# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Ερώτηση για Lorry Rainbow!

## Panormitis

Γεια σας παιδιά, ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω ένα Lorry Rainbow, και θα είθελα να ρωτίσω αν είναι ικανός να μηλίσει και γενικότερα αν εκπαιδεύετε εύκολα! Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος απο αυτή την ράτσα ας μου πει 2-3 πράγματα παραπάνω για αυτό! Ευχαριστώ πολυ! "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   :winky:   :winky:   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Κατα τη γνωμη μου ενας απο τους πιο ομορφους παπαγαλους που υπαρχουν!!
Βεβαια αμφιβαλλω για το αν θα βρεις τετοιο πουλι εδω στην Ελλαδα, αλλα κανε εναν κοπο να το ψαξεις...
Πληροφοριες μπορεις να βρεις πολυ ευκολα στο ιντερνετ με μια απλη αναζητηση, αλλα σου βαζω εδω ενδεικτικα καποια site!
http://australian-animals.net/rainbow.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Lorikeet#Behaviour
http://www.goarticles.com/cgi-bin/showa.cgi?C=1179031
http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/lorik ... keets.html
http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/2001/a ... rds?p=1200

----------


## Panormitis

Το έχω βρεί είδε=η και το έχω κλήσει για αγορά, το πέρνω το σάββατο!!! "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## vicky_ath

Αληθεια??Με το καλο να το δεχτεις!
Πες μας αν θελεις μερικες πληροφοριες για την αγορα του!Ηλικια, κοστος, αν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι, αν το παιρνεις απο εκτροφεα ή ιδιωτη, για να εχουμε μια ιδεα κ οσοι δε γνωριζουμε γι'αυτο το ειδος!

----------


## Panormitis

Λοιπόν, είναι σε ηλικία περίπου 8 μηνών, νομίζω δεν είναι ταισμένο απο το χέρι, το πήρα απο πετ σοπ και κοστίζει 450Ε!  ::   :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

έχεις ενημερωθεί για την ειδική τροφή των Lorry το νεκταρ;Στο πετ του έδιναν σπόρους η νέκταρ;Ο Jamie θα μας πει που έχει αυτό το είδος.

----------


## Panormitis

ρε παιδιά μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω. Τα Lorry είναι η συντομογραφία του Lorikeets ή είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά πουλιά??  ::  εχω μπερδευτεί!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σωστό  Panormiti.  ::

----------


## Panormitis

όταν λές σωστό τι ενοείς?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> όταν λές σωστό τι ενοείς?


Είναι η συντομογραφία του Lorikeets

----------


## jamie

Congratulations on your new lorikeet!!!! I have three of these birds.  Two of them are Chattering Lories (Lorius garrulus flavopalliatus) and one is a Duyvenbode's Lory (Chalcopsitta duyvenbodei).  In the past, I had a rainbow lorikeet (similar to the bird you are going to purchase) and also a Dusky Lory (Pseudeos fuscata).

These are special birds.  They can be very loud compared to birds of the same size.  They are very playful and very active.  They can become very prone to biting.  This is a problem if they become very excited or feel frightened.  When they bite, they stab with their beak as if it was a knife,   :eek:   ::  .
Είναι πολύ ειδικά πουλιά.Μπορεί να γίνουν πολύ θορυβώδη σε σύγκριση με άλλα πουλιά του ίδιου μεγέθους.Μπορεί να γίνουν πολύ επιρρεπείς στο δάγκωμα όταν ενθουσιάζονται η όταν τα φοβίσει κάτι .Το δάγκωμα τους είναι σαν να σε κόβει μαχαίρι.

They can also be very loving birds.  They will tend to choose a favorite person. However, if they are exposed to many people, they can become friendly with others.
Μπορεί να γίνουν πολύ αγαπητά πουλιά και τείνουν να διαλέξουν ένα μόνο άτομο σαν αγαπημένο τους.Εαν όμως το έχετε με κόσμο  μπορεί να γίνει  φιλικό και με άλλους.

It is important to learn a lot about their diet.  I feed my birds a mixture of purees fruits and vegetables every day.  I also give them a mixture of corn, green peas, carrots (cooked and chopped) and chopped fruit.  There are several types of commercial lorikeet food available.  You can order it online from many sources in Europe and you will also probably find it in larger pet shops- especially in Athens or Thessaloniki.  
Είναι σημαντικό να μάθεις πολλά για την διατροφή τους. Η τροφή για τα δικά  μου πουλιά περιλαμβάνει  ένα μείγμα πουρέ φρούτων και λαχανικών κάθε μέρα. Θα ήθελα επίσης να τους δώσουμε ένα μείγμα καλαμπόκι, αρακάς, καρότα (βρασμένα και ψιλοκομμένα) και ψιλοκομμένα φρούτα. Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τύποι εμπορικών τροφίμων lorikeet διαθέσιμα. Μπορείτε να το παραγγείλετε απευθείας από πολλές πηγές στην Ευρώπη και μπορείτε επίσης κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σε μεγαλύτερα καταστήματα πώλησης ζώων συντροφιάς, ιδιαίτερα στην Αθήνα ή τη Θεσσαλονίκη

Even if you choose to use a commercial food from a pet shop, you should also give the bird fruits and vegetables.  This is important for them to be healthy.  You can also give them fruit and vegetable juice.  However, make sure that the juice does not have sugar or anything else added.  It should only contain fruit juice or vegetable juice (no salt, sugar or added vitamins).
Ακόμη και αν επιλέξετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα εμπορικό τρόφιμα από ένα κατάστημα κατοικίδιων ζώων, θα πρέπει να αναφερθεί επίσης το πουλί φρούτα και τα λαχανικά. Αυτό είναι σημαντικό για αυτούς να είναι υγιείς. Μπορείτε επίσης να τους δώσουμε χυμών φρούτων και λαχανικών. Ωστόσο, βεβαιωθείτε ότι ο χυμός δεν έχει ζάχαρη ή οτιδήποτε άλλο προστεθεί. Θα πρέπει να περιέχει μόνο χυμό φρούτων ή χυμό λαχανικών (όχι αλάτι, ζάχαρη ή προστίθενται βιταμίνες).

You should be aware that these birds are sensitive to iron.  It is best to choose foods that are low in iron. Also, it is best to avoid citrus fruits.  Citrus can increase the amount of iron that a body absorbs.  It is ok to give oranges or other citrus fruits occasionally.  However, not each day.
Θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι τα πτηνά αυτά είναι ευαίσθητα σε σίδηρο. Είναι καλύτερα να επιλέξει τα τρόφιμα που έχουν χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε σίδηρο. Επίσης, είναι καλύτερα να αποφεύγονται τα εσπεριδοειδή. Εσπεριδοειδών μπορεί να αυξήσει το ποσό του σιδήρου ότι ένα σώμα απορροφά. Είναι εντάξει για να δώσει τα πορτοκάλια ή άλλα εσπεριδοειδή περιστασιακά. Ωστόσο, όχι  κάθε μέρα.

I can write much much more.  However, I will stop now   ::  I will also try to translate everything to Greek.  I am sorry for writing in English, but when I write a long post, it is difficult to get a good translation.  If you can not read English, or if you do not understand what I have written, please let me know and I will try and simplify my words or rephrase them so that you can understand.
Θα σταματήσω τώρα αν και θα μπορούσα να γράψω πολύ περισσότερα.Συγνώμη για το Αγγλικό κείμενο.Είναι δύσκολο να έχουμε μια καλή μετάφραση σε ένα μεγάλο κείμενο.

Welcome to the Wonderful World of Lorikeets!!!!   ::

----------


## jamie

Additionally, it is important to keep the bird's cage very clean.  Lorikeets will lick everything around them.  Because there is so much fruit in their diet, the cage can become a breeding ground or yeast and bacteria.  So it is a good idea to wipe the cage down with water and vinegar each day.  It will also be a good idea to put a sheet or something similar behind the cage and on the floor to catch any droppings.  Lorikeets will squirt their droppings out fo the cage.  They will also throw their food around.  It can be very messy, especially inside the house.

They can learn to talk.  THey also can learn to imitate many other sounds.  They are not as good at talking as an Amazon or Macaw, however, they can learn many words.  All of mine talked.  Two of them know many words and the others only knew a few.

THey like to play with bells.  THey LOVE to make noise and LOVE toys that make noise.  They also like to tear up paper and to shred soft toys.
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να κρατάμε το κλουβί καθαρό λόγω της ιδιαίτερης τροφής τους που περιέχει φρούτα. Έτσι λοιπόν, είναι μια καλή ιδέα για να σκουπίσετε το κλουβί με νερό και ξίδι κάθε μέρα. Θα είναι επίσης μια καλή ιδέα να θέσει ένα φύλλο ή κάτι παρόμοιο πίσω από το κλουβί και για το λόγο για να καλύψουν οποιαδήποτε περιττώματα. Lorikeets θα ψεκαστεί προς τα περιττώματά τους έξω για το κλουβί. Θα ρίξει, επίσης, την τροφή τους γύρω. Μπορεί να είναι πολύ βρώμικο, ειδικά μέσα στο σπίτι. Μπορούν να μάθουν να μιλούν. Μπορούν επίσης να μάθουν να μιμηθούν πολλές άλλες ήχους. Δεν είναι τόσο καλοί στο να μιλάμε ως Amazon ή Macaw, ωστόσο, ότι μπορούν να μάθουν πολλά λόγια. Όλα μου τα πουλιά  μίλησαν. Δύο από αυτούς ξέρουν πολλά λόγια και οι άλλοι ήξεραν μόνο μερικά.

Τους αρέσει να παίζουν με κουδούνια. Αγαπούν να κάνουν θόρυβο και LOVE τα παιχνίδια που κάνουν θόρυβο. Θα ήθελα επίσης να σκίσω το χαρτί και για τον θρυμματισμό μαλακά παιχνίδια.

----------


## jamie

Parrotsmile2 is correct  "fullyhappy" 

Lory and lorikeet can be interchangeable.  However, the general thought is that "Lory" refers to the larger species (Chattering Lories, Black Lories, Red and Blue Lories, and other).  The larger birds generally have short, rounded tails and are larger (However a Dusky Lory is about he size of a cockatiel, and has a long tail).

Lorikeet generally refers to the smaller species (the Rainbow Lorikeets, Goldies Lorikeets, etc).  Usually these birds have long pointed tails, similar to a Sun Conure.  However, even some of these small lorikeets will have short tails   ::  

So most people will use the words lory and lorikeet to mean the same type of bird.  I usually say Lorikeet.  There is no real scientific difference, so you can use either word.

----------


## jamie

The price is similar to the price here in the USA.  We will pay around $200 - $250 when buying directly from a breeder and probably about $500 (or more) from a pet shop.   right now, $1 is about € 0,81

----------


## vicky_ath

> Λοιπόν, είναι σε ηλικία περίπου 8 μηνών, νομίζω δεν είναι ταισμένο απο το χέρι, το πήρα απο πετ σοπ και κοστίζει 450Ε!


Νομιζεις?Δεν ρωτησες δηλαδη?Δεν σε πειραζει αν θα παρεις ενα αγριο πουλακι 8 μηνων?
Αυτα που ειπε ο Jamie ειναι πολυ σημαντικα κ σιγουρα πρεπει να τα διαβασεις!
Η ταπεινη μου αποψη ειναι οτι βιαστηκες λιγακι...το απογευμα ηθελες να μαθεις πληροφοριες για το ειδος κ πριν καν παρεις απαντησεις το εκλεισες κιολας!
Ελπιζω να εκανες τη σωστη επιλογη τουλαχιστον!

----------


## jamie

Food that you can make yourself:

http://www.kcbbs.gen.nz/lori/ar/feeding.html

http://www.birdsnways.com/mowen/lories.htm




> A commonly used recipe for a dry lorikeet mix used in Australia by Stan Sindel, a very experienced lorikeet breeder, is made as follows
> 
> 2 cups rice baby cereal
> 2 cups rice flour
> 2 cups egg and biscuit mix
> 1 cup glucose powder
> 1 teaspoon vitamin-mineral powder
> 1 dessertspoon pollen (optional)
> Ingredients mixed together dry and stored in air-tight containers preferably in a fridge.
> ...

----------


## jamie

This is similar to the recipe I use for my birds:


Lory Recipe
Recommend fresh ingredients over canned when possible.

450 grams fresh carrots- washed, peeled, and cut into small pcs. –usually partially cook to soften.—or can use canned.
1 large or 2 medium sized sweet potatoes, cooked or use canned.  If you use canned sweet potatoes, make sure they do not contain sugar or syrup.

6-7 medium apples - remove peels and seeds

3 ripe pears- remove seeds
12 oz. frozen fruit juice (usually use cranberry) - without added sugar

1 large or 2 medium mango –peeled and remove seeds and pits

½ medium or large papaya- include the skins and seeds

2 ripe bananas, peeled
large can fruit cocktail with juice-opt.- recommend fresh over canned - or mixed berries
1 cup sugar- opt.- although they need more sugar in the winter if outdoors (I do not add sugar)

Slowly add into blender or food processor to mix. Makes about 4 liters. Freeze for 90 days or refrigerate for 4 days.

We freeze into ice cube trays and then place cubes in freezer bags and take out needed amt. daily. (One-two cube per bird) May add small amount of water if needed. By freezing we are able to take advantage of sales and having seasonal foods year around.

You can substitute any fruits and vegetables that are safe for lorikeets and parrots.  It is best if you use sweet potatoes or fruits to make the mixture sweet.  You can add winter or summer squash, peppers, chili peppers, corn, peas, and other vegetables.   You can also add cooked rice and beans.  
Lory Συνταγή
Προτείνετε φρέσκα συστατικά πάνω σε κονσέρβες όταν αυτό είναι δυνατόν.

450 γραμμάρια φρέσκα καρότα, πλένονται, αποφλοιωμένες και κομμένες σε μικρά τεμάχια. -Συνήθως εν μέρει μάγειρας σε soften.-ή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κονσερβοποιημένες.
1 μεγάλο ή 2 μεσαίες γλυκοπατάτες, μαγειρεμένα ή τη χρήση σε κονσέρβες. Εάν χρησιμοποιήσετε κονσέρβες γλυκοπατάτες, βεβαιωθείτε ότι δεν περιέχουν ζάχαρη ή σιρόπι.

6-7 μεσαίου μήλα - αφαιρέστε φλούδες και τους σπόρους

3 ώριμες αχλάδια, αφαιρέστε τους σπόρους προς σπορά
12 ουγκιές κατεψυγμένα χυμό φρούτων (συνήθως χρήση cranberry) - χωρίς προσθήκη ζάχαρης

1 μεγάλο ή 2 μέτρια μάνγκο-φλούδα και αφαιρέστε τους σπόρους και τα φρέατα

½ μεσαίες ή μεγάλες παπάγια-περιλαμβάνει τα δέρματα και τους σπόρους

2 ώριμες μπανάνες, ξεφλουδισμένες
μεγάλο κοκτέιλ φρούτων μπορεί να με χυμό-opt .- συστήσω φρέσκο πάνω σε κονσέρβα - ή μεικτό μούρα
1 φλιτζάνι ζάχαρη-opt .- αν και χρειάζονται περισσότερη ζάχαρη στη διάρκεια του χειμώνα, αν σε εξωτερικούς χώρους (εγώ δεν προσθέτουν ζάχαρη)

Προσθέστε αργά σε επεξεργαστή μπλέντερ ή τροφίμων για να αναμειχθεί. Κάνει περίπου 4 λίτρα. Παγώνουν για 90 ημέρες ή στο ψυγείο για 4 ημέρες.

Εμείς πάγωμα σε παγοθήκες και στη συνέχεια σε κύβους χώρα σε σακούλες ψυγείου και να πάρουν αναγκαία amt. ημερησίως. (Ένα-δύο κύβους ανά πτηνό) μπορεί να προσθέσει μικρή ποσότητα νερού, αν χρειαστεί. Με τη δέσμευση είμαστε σε θέση να επωφεληθούν από τις πωλήσεις και έχοντας περιόδου εμπορίας τροφίμων γύρω.

Μπορείτε να αντικαταστήσετε οποιαδήποτε φρούτα και τα λαχανικά που είναι ασφαλείς για lorikeets και παπαγάλους. Είναι καλύτερο εάν χρησιμοποιείτε τις γλυκοπατάτες και τα φρούτα για να το μίγμα γλυκό. Μπορείτε να προσθέσετε το χειμώνα ή το καλοκαίρι σκουός, πιπεριές, τσίλι πιπεριές, καλαμπόκι, μπιζέλια και άλλα λαχανικά. Μπορείτε επίσης να προσθέσετε βρασμένο ρύζι και φασόλια. 
Safe fruits and vegetables/Ασφαλή φρούτα και λαχανικά.

Apples – golden delicious;slightly soft; often preferred
Pear
Pomegranates – skin ruby red
Mangos- some will not eat
Guava
Grapes
Cantaloupe
Pineapple
Papaya
Figs- fresh or cnd. in water- feed very sparely
Tangerines
Cactus Fruit (prickly pear)
Banana
Plums
Strawberry
Loquats
Dry or Sprouted Spray Millet
Soaked or Sprouted hulled Sunflower seed
Sprouted seeds-lentils;mung & adzuka beans;wheat berries; dried peas;oats;radish seeds
Corn 
Broccoli
Beets
Mixed Vegetables
Spinach-occasionally
Sweet Potatoes
Cooked Rice
Oat Cereal
Plant Foods:
Chickweed
Dandelion Greens
Pansies
Nasturtiums
Rose
Hibiscus
Fuchsias
Honeysuckle
Wall flowers
Begonias

hard boiled eggs/w shells


All fruits and vegetables should be washed well before eating and all plants should only be used if you’ve grown them yourself  or know if sure that they have not been sprayed with any chemicals as you can’t wash them all off to be safe for a bird to eat.
Όλα τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά πρέπει να πλένονται καλά πριν από το φαγητό και όλες οι εγκαταστάσεις θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο αν τους έχετε καλλιεργούνται τον εαυτό σας ή να ξέρω αν σίγουρος ότι δεν έχουν ψεκαστεί με όλα τα χημικά που δεν μπορείτε να πλύνετε όλα μακριά για να είναι ασφαλής για ένα πουλί να φάει.

----------


## jamie

Harmful / Toxic Foods:Τοξικά φαγητά.

Alcohol
Tobacco
Asparagus
Avocados-controversy about whether safe or not.
Caffeine 
Candy
Carbonated beverages
Chocolate
Dairy products- lactose intolerant - except yoghurt is ok to give to parrots.  
Eggplant foliage
Lettuce- contains mainly water and may cause diarrhea
Olives
Onion
Parsley
Peanut butter- fatty, salty
Potato leaves & stems
Products containing white or bleached flour
Raw kidney and lima beans - cooked beans are good, but they must be cooked until they are soft.
Rhubarb
Seeds & Pits from fruits like Apple, grapes, peach, apricot, cherries, plum, etc.
Yeast dough
Stems & leaves of tomato plants -the leaves and stems on tomatoes are toxic
Limit feeding of green grapes- not as nutritious as many other fruits
Mushrooms

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Όπως κατάλαβες έχεις επιλέξει ένα από  τα πιο απαιτητικά πουλιά.Φαντάζομαι για να μην πω ότι είμαι σίγουρος ότι το πουλάκι θα τρώει σπόρους.Αυτό όμως θα έχει ως συνέπεια προβλήματα στο συκώτι του μελλοντικά.Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα σαρκοφάγο και να το ταΐζεις χόρτα.Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που είναι πολύχρωμο μιας και στη φύση του ζει σε περιοχές μα άνθη λουλουδιών και έτσι μπορεί να κρύβεται από τους θηρευτές του.Εδώ ένα μέλος είχε πάρει πέρυσι ένα τέτοιο πουλάκι από ένα πετ και ήταν και ήμερο και καθόταν στο χέρι του.Στο πετ όμως το πουλάκι δεν είχε το δικό του χώρο και ήταν φιλικό με όλους.Όταν το πήγε στο σπίτι του η συμπεριφορά του άλλαξε εντελώς.Φώναζε συνεχώς και λέρωνε τα πάντα.Να καταλάβεις ότι το παιδί αναγκάστηκε να βάλει πλαστικό διάφανο στους τοίχους γιατί πιτσιλούσε παντού τα φρούτα αλλά και την ειδική τροφή νέκταρ που του έδινε,κάτι σαν χυλός φαντάσου.Στο πετ του έδιναν σπόρους,και δεν είχε ξαναφάει φρούτα και νέκταρ.Το παιδί του έδινε αυτό που έπρεπε.Τελικά δεν κατάφερε να το κάνει να μην φωνάζει και τώρα το έχει δώσει στο Αττικό πάρκο.Δεν θέλω να σε προκαταβάλλω αρνητικά απλά να σου πω για την ιδιαιτερότητα που έχει.Αν νομίζεις ότι θα μπορέσεις να του προσφέρεις μια καλή ζωή η απόφαση είναι δική σου.

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε ολα οσα λες ειναι αληθεια!!Επειδη κ εγω οταν πριν λιγο καιρο ειδα για πρωτη φορα φωτογραφια αυτου του ειδους, επαθα πλακα, εκατσα κ το εψαξα λιγο το θεμα, για να δω πως ειναι σαν κατοικιδιο κ απ'οτι καταλαβα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο οσο το περιγραφει κ ο Jamie!
Περα απο τις φωνες που κανει, που πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα ενοχλητικες, αυτο που μου εχει μεινει απο οσα διαβασα κ ειναι ο βασικος λογος που θα απερριπτα το συγκεκριμενο ειδος κ γενικα ολα τα lorikeets, ειναι οτι λογο της τροφης αυτης, που περιλαμβανει πολλα υγρα οι κουτσουλιες ειναι σχεδον υγρες....καπου εκει ειδα σαν οραμα τη μανα μου να με δολοφονει κ μετα να ελευθερωνει το πουλι, αν ποτε αγοραζα κατι τετοιο!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   Οχι βεβαια οτι εγω θα το αντεχα...τον 1,5 μηνα που ταιζα το μωρο κοκατιλ μου με κρεμα, που εκανε υδαρες κουτσουλιες λογο αυτου, κοντεψα να φρικαρω κ εγω η ιδια με τη βρωμια που ειχε κατακλισει το σπιτι μας!!Ολη την ωρα ημουν με χαρτι κουζινας στο χερι!!!Φαντασου αυτο να γινεται για χρονια.......Απαπαπα!!!
Jamie χαρα στο κουραγιο σου!!  ::

----------


## michael

παιδια στη αυστραλια αυτο το ειδος ζει σε παρκα και ειναι πολυ ημερο!!!οι τουριστες το ταιζουν με νεκταρ που πουλουν εκει!!!οι κραβιες του ειναι πολυ ενοχλιτικες και ο αριθμος του απιλειτε σε μερικες περιοχες εξαιτιας του εμπορειου κατοικιδιων ζωων!!!τρωει νεκταρ γυρη(ειδικα απο ευκαλυπτους)φρουτα και ΣΠΑΝΙΑ σπορους!!δεν αναπαραγεται πολυ ευκολα στην εχμαλοσια!!ουτος η αλλως στην ελλαδα αυτο το ειδος δεν ειναι και πολυ διαδεδομενο στα πετ γιαυτο ειναι και ακριβο!  ::

----------


## Panormitis

Φίλε μου vicky_ath το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που μου λες αλλα το πουλί μπορείς να το μάθεις να τρόει απο το χέρι μόνο σου...δεν χρειαζόμαστε φίλε μου να τα έχουμε όλα ετοιμα!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Φίλε μου vicky_ath το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που μου λες αλλα το πουλί μπορείς να το μάθεις να τρόει απο το χέρι μόνο σου...δεν χρειαζόμαστε φίλε μου να τα έχουμε όλα ετοιμα!


Καταρχας ειμαι φιλη, Βικυ(vicky) με λενε!
Αναφερεσαι σε αυτο που σου ειπα για το ταισμενο στο χερι κ το αγριο?Μαλλον μπερδευεσαι λιγο....Ταισμενο στο χερι δεν ειναι το πουλι που τρωει απο το χερι σου, ουτε αυτο που εχει μαθει απο εσενα, ή τον εκτροφεα να τρωει απο χερι ανθρωπινο!Ταισμενο στο χερι λεμε ενα πουλακι, που σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια(14-20 ημερων), το εχουμε παρει απο τους γονεις του κ ταιζεται με κρεμα, αποκλειστικα απο τον ανθρωπο!Τα πουλακια αυτα γινονται τα καλυτερα κατοικιδια γιατι μαθαινουν απο μικρα οτι ο ανθρωπος ειναι η οικογενεια τους!
Αυτο που σου ειπα, το λεω απο την προσωπικη εμπειρια που ειχα κ με αγρια κ με ταισμενα στο χερι πουλια κ δε συγκρινονται μεταξυ τους!Κ νομιζω οτι μπορουν να το επιβεβαιωσουν κ αλλα παιδια αυτο!
Εσυ πιστευεις οτι η εκπαιδευση ενος παπαγαλου αφορα μονο το αν θα τρωει απο το χερι σου?Αν ναι κανεις πολυ μεγαλο λαθος...
Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι τα θελουμε ολα ετοιμα, αλλα ειχα μπατζι αγριο, που το πηρα σε ηλικια μικροτερη απο αυτη που θα ειναι το δικο σου, που ειναι θεωρητικα το πιο ευκολο ειδος κ μετα απο 6 μηνες καθημερινης επαφης εκτος κλουβιου για τουλαχιστον 3 ωρες ζητημα να ειχε κατσει 5 φορες να το χαιδεψω!Κ εχω κ 3 κοκατιλ ταισμενα στο χερι, που ειναι αλλο πραγμα...δεν θα το αλλαζα με τιποτα!

----------


## Panormitis

Τώρα έπιασα τι ήθελες να μου πεις βίκη μου! (συγκνώμη για την αλλαγή φίλου που σου έκανα xD)

----------


## vicky_ath

> Τώρα έπιασα τι ήθελες να μου πεις βίκη μου! (συγκνώμη για την αλλαγή φίλου που σου έκανα xD)


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Δεν πειραζει!!  ::

----------


## Panormitis

Παιδιά το Lorry μου δυστιχώς είναι ακομη φοβισμένο   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Μήπως θέλεις να πάρεις το ρίνγκνεκ viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3285 επειδή απογοητεύτηκες από την αργή εξέλιξη με το λόρι;
Αν ναι, δηλαδή αν νιώθεις ότι δε θα τα καταφέρεις με αυτό το πουλί άρα παίρνεις άλλο για να εξημερώσεις, σου λέω ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι να συμβεί το ίδιο και με το 2ο...

Κατ' αρχάς, διάλεξες δύσκολα είδη για εξημέρωση. Με μια απλή αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ ή στο google θα βρεις ένα σωρό άλλο είδη πιο εύκολα στην εξημέρωση! Αφού πήρες λόρι, ένα πανέμορφο αλλά δύσκολο πουλί, είναι πολύ κρίμα να πας σε άλλο επειδή δε σου δίνει αυτά που περίμενες.
Πόσο ασχολήθηκες μαζί του και με ποιες μεθόδους; Γιατί να μη συζητήσουμε όλοι μαζί και να σε βοηθήσουμε πρώτα με το λόρι, και μετά βλέπεις αν θέλεις άλλο πουλί;

Πάντως διαφωνώ με το ρίνγκνεκ γιατί είναι δύσκολα πουλιά, και μπορεί να μην έχεις την υπομονή που απαιτούν (δε σε κατηγορώ, ούτε εγώ μπορεί να μην την έχω και γι' αυτό δε θα έπαιρνα τέτοιο παπαγάλο, γιατί ξέρω τον εαυτό μου!). Αν νιώθεις αρχάριος, μιας και πήρες ήδη κάτι πολύ δύσκολο για αρχαρίους, άσε καλύτερα το ρίνγκνεκ για αργότερα, ή πάρε κάποιο άλλο πιο χαδιάρικο παπαγαλάκι. Το λόρι σου θέλει _ειδική μεταχείριση_, μπορείς να του τη δώσεις; Αν πάρεις άλλο πουλί, μάλλον θα το παραμελήσεις το πρώτο και είναι κρίμα. Μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε από εδώ να μην το βάλεις κάτω!

Ένα παράδειγμα: εμένα τα ποντίκια μου δε φαίνονται να μαθαίνουν κόλπα που έχω δει στο youtube, ίσως γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι όσες ώρες πρέπει, ίσως γιατί δεν το κάνω με το σωστό τρόπο, ίσως γιατί είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα τους.
Δε θα ήθελα όμως να πάρω άλλα ποντίκια με την ελπίδα να είναι πιο χαδιάρικα και εκπαιδεύσιμα! Προτιμώ να ασχοληθώ με όλη μου την αγάπη μ' αυτά που έχω, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρω.

Πες μας πώς του φέρεσαι, πώς περνάτε τη μέρα σας, πώς το πλησιάζεις για να καταλάβουμε γιατί είναι φοβισμένο. Ίσως έκανες εν αγνοία σου λάθη που θα κάνεις και στο δεύτερο παπαγάλο που θες, και θα έχεις πάντα φοβισμένα πουλιά χωρίς να καταλαβαίνεις γιατί! Γνώμη μου είναι να μην πάρεις άλλο τώρα, αλλά κι αν πάρεις, όχι ρίνγκνεκ, κρίνοντας από τη δυσκολία με το λόρι.

Φιλικά!!

----------


## Panormitis

Antigoni87 έχεις απόλυτό δίκιο και δεν θα πάρω άλλον παπαγάλο, 

Λοιπον ας τα πάρω όλα απο την αρχή, τον Λορυ τον πήρα πριν απο περίπου 1,5 μήνα. Τον άφησα μόνο του να μάθει τον χόρο για περίπου μία εβδομάδα, μετά άρχιζα σιγά σιγά να τον πλυσιάζω και να του δηνω να τρώει απο το χέρι μου, της πρώτες ημέρες δεν ερχόταν αλλα όσο περνούσαν οι μέρες ερχόταν όλο και πιο άνετα. Υστερα απο 2-3 μερες άρχισα να του ανοίγω και το κλουβί, έβγενε έξω, έκανε βόλτες πάνω απο το κλουβί καθόταν υσηχα και ορέα, εγω σιγά σιγά άρχισα να τον ταιζω και εξω απο το κλουβί μοε το χέρι χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλα όταν πάω να βάλω το δάχτυλό μου για να ανέβει εκείνως πριν ακόμα να τον πλησιάσω καλα καλά εφευγε σαν τρελός, τέλος παντων με τον καιρό με έμαθε λιγάκι περισσότερο και τορα οταν βαλο το δάκτηλό μου πάλι φοβάτε αλλα όχι όπος πρίν ,τώρα οταν του πλησιάσω δάχτυλο κανι 2-3 βηματα πίσω και μετα αρχιζει να ψιλοτσιμπάει το δάχτυλο σιγά σιγά και εκεί που δαγκάει σιγά ρίχνει και κάτι δυνατές! το πρόβλημα μου ομος είναι πως οταν του ανοίγω το κλουβί πιγένει και κάθετε στιν οροφί του κλουβιού, και πρέπει να τον βάλω μέσα δεν ερχετε να μπεί στο δαχτυλό μου και τον βάζω εγώ με το ζόρι (αν βιαζομαι να παο καπου) με το δάχτιλο ι καμια φορα με πατιτρα και δαγκάει δυνατά, αναγκάζομαι και τον πιανω δηλαδή με το ζόρι για να τον βάλω μέσα! ασχολούμε τιν ημέρα μαζί του μόνο ταίζοντασ τον με το χερι και μηλόντας του, δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να ασχοληθώ μαζί του.   :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

Μόνο 1,5 μήνα τον έχεις;;  :eek:   Βιάζεσαι πολύ! Είναι εξαιρετικά μικρό διάστημα για να απογοητεύεσαι! Αυτά που μας περιγράφεις ότι καταφέρατε σε τόσο λίγο διάστημα, πχ βόλτα έξω από το κλουβί, φαγητό από το χέρι σου, όλο και λιγότερος φόβος κτλ, για μένα είναι μεγάλη *πρόοδος*. Δε θα έπρεπε να σε απογοητεύει η εξέλιξη αλλά να σε πεισμώνει για ακόμη περισσότερη προσπάθεια, γιατί φαίνεται αρκετά ήμερο το πουλάκι!

Φυσικά και θα δαγκώσει όμως, και θα πάει πίσω η προσπάθεια, όταν τον τσουβαλιάζεις με το ζόρι για να ξαναμπεί στο κλουβί...  :sad:   Τι θα έκανα εγώ; Θα τον έβγαζα μόνο όταν έχω το χρόνο να περιμένω να ξαναμπεί. Ποτέ άλλοτε! Γιατί το να τον αρπάξεις για να μπει με το ζόρι, είναι τρομακτικό γι' αυτόν και νιώθει ότι δεν πρέπει να σε εμπιστεύεται.
Κάθε φορά που θα μπαίνει μόνος του για να φάει (μην του δίνεις στην αρχή λιχουδιές έξω από το κλουβί ώστε να πάει στην ταϊστρα του αν πεινάσει) θα του λες *μπράβο* με ενθουσιώδες ύφος και θα του δίνεις τότε μέσα από τα κάγκελα μια λιχουδιά! Σύντομα θα μπαίνει και μόνος μέσα, περιμένοντας την επιβράβευση και τη λιχουδιά.

Φίλε μου το πουλάκι σου έχει κάνει μεγάλα βήματα! ΑΝ είχε περάσει ένας χρόνος, ναι, να νιώσεις κουρασμένος που δεν σταματάει να φοβάται (αλλά και πάλι να επιμείνεις). Όμως 1,5 μήνας είναι ανύπαρκτο διάστημα.... Ειδικά τώρα είναι που δεν πρέπει να πάρεις κι άλλο παπαγαλάκι, γιατί θα έχεις 2 φοβισμένα πουλιά και δε θα μπορέσεις να εξημερώσεις κανένα από τα 2. Όταν εξημερώσεις το λόρι, που θα χρειαστεί αρκετούς μήνες (μη βιαστείς, υπομονή!!), μπορείς να του πάρεις πχ ένα ακόμη του αντίθετου φύλου, μικρό και ταϊσμένο στο χέρι πχ, για να έχεις ένα ήμερο ζευγάρι. Όμως για κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να χρειαστεί να περάσει κι ένας χρόνος!

Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι οι παπαγάλοι είναι για ιδιοκτήτες με πολλή υπομονή, χρόνο και διάθεση. Η ανυπομονησία και η βιασύνη είναι για άλλα ζώα, πιο εύκολα να τα χειριστείς. Κάνε την προσπάθειά σου και δε θα χάσεις, έχεις ένα πανέμορφο παπαγάλο που θέλει λίγη δουλειά απλώς! 
Άκου 1,5 μήνα! Έπαθα σοκ  ::  . Τα πάτε μια χαρά! Απλώς μην τον πιάνεις με το ζόρι όπως σου είπα παραπάνω.

----------


## Antigoni87

Φτιάξε του κανένα σουβλάκι με τα αγαπημένα του φρούτα, φτιάξε και κανένα χειροποίητο παιχνίδι με χάντρες και σχοινάκια ή καλαμάκια, και μίλα του γλυκά. 
Όταν έχεις χρόνο άνοιγε το πορτάκι του κλουβιού και πάρε ή φτιάξε ένα σταντ που θα έχει και παιχνίδια, και κάνε κάτι που μπορεί να του τραβήξει την προσοχή (χωρίς να του δίνεις καμιά σημασία) πχ παίζε με ένα αριθμητήριο. Μπορεί σιγά σιγά να πλησιάσει από περιέργεια. Και πάλι εσύ δε θα δίνεις σημασία, μέχρι να θελήσει εκείνος πρώτος να παίξει με το παιχνίδι! 
Αν τότε πας να τον πιάσεις, όλη η διαδικασία θα μηδενιστεί. Αυτό με το αριθμητήριο είναι ένα παράδειγμα μόνο. 
Γενικώς τράβηξέ του την προσοχή αλλά μην τον κάνεις να νιώθει ότι ετοιμάζεσαι να τον αρπάξεις! Χωρίς βίαια αγγίγματα, μόνο με το να βρίσκεται λίγα εκατοστά μακριά σου και να μη δίνει σημασία, δείχνει ότι σε εμπιστεύεται αρκετά. 

Να θυμάσαι ότι κάθε βήμα προς εσένα, κάθε φορά που θα φάει από το χέρι σου, κάθε φορά που θα δεχτεί να τον αγγίξεις έστω και λίγο, είναι βήματα μπροστά και όχι πίσω.
Βιαστικός ιδιοκτήτης=φοβισμένος παπαγάλος!! Χαλαρός και υπομονετικός ιδιοκτήτης=χαρούμενος παπαγάλος  :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Να και το αριθμητήριο "fullyhappy"

----------


## Panormitis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ αν χρειαστώ βοήθεια θα επανέλθω!

----------


## Antigoni87

> Μπορούν να μάθουν να μιλούν. Μπορούν επίσης να μάθουν να μιμηθούν πολλές άλλες ήχους. Δεν είναι τόσο καλοί στο να μιλάμε ως Amazon ή Macaw, ωστόσο, ότι μπορούν να μάθουν πολλά λόγια. Όλα μου τα πουλιά  μίλησαν. Δύο από αυτούς ξέρουν πολλά λόγια και οι άλλοι ήξεραν μόνο μερικά.
> 
> Τους αρέσει να παίζουν με κουδούνια. Αγαπούν να κάνουν θόρυβο και ΛΑΤΡΕΥΟΥΝ τα παιχνίδια που κάνουν θόρυβο. Θα ήθελα επίσης να σκίσω το χαρτί και για τον θρυμματισμό μαλακά παιχνίδια.


Δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες τα ποστ του φίλου Jamie σε προηγούμενες σελίδες, αν όχι κοίταξέ τα! Είναι πολύ χρήσιμα και έχουν μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά ανά παράγραφο. Όπως βλέπεις εδώ, τα πουλιά αυτά μιλάνε κιόλας

----------


## Panormitis

Ναι το γνωρίζω, εισχίει οτι για να μηλίσει ένας παπαγάλος πρέπει να γνωρίζει καλά το αφεντικό του?

----------


## Antigoni87

Πιστεύω πως ναι... Δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιο μέλος να έχει πολύ λίγο καιρό έναν παπαγάλο και να μιλάει. Λογικά, μιλάνε όταν σε εμπιστεύονται αρκετά ώστε να μιμηθούν τους ήχους που βγάζεις εσύ, δηλ. τη φωνή σου! Αλλά μην ανυπομονείς τόσο για την ομιλία... Είναι ένα από τα τελευταία βήματα στην εξημέρωση, κι έρχεται από μόνο του. Τα άλλα θέλουν δουλειά από εσένα πρώτα!

Πού είναι οι παπαγαλάδες μας να βοηθήσουν; Βίκυ, Βαγγέλη, Κωνσταντίνε;  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντιγονη εγω κ ο Κωνσταντινος εχουμε μιλησει με τον φιλο Panormiti πριν κ αφου απεκτησε το Lory του κ εχουμε πει τη γνωμη μας παλιοτερα!
Τωρα το οτι εχει εδω κ 1,5 μηνα ενα πουλακι ταισμενο στο χερι που ειναι τοσο τρομαγμενο εμενα μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο!Σιγουρα εχουν κανει αρκετη προοδο αλλα για να πω την αληθεια μου φαινεται λιγο!Ισως βεβαια τα Lory να μην ειναι κ τοσο φιλικα πουλια, δεν εχω ουτε τις γνωσεις ουτε εμπειρια απο αυτο το ειδος!Οσα ξερω τα εμαθα απο ποστ του Jamie!
Φυσικα θεωρω οτι το θεμα της ομιλιας δε θα επρεπε καν να μας απασχολει γενικοτερα, ποσο μαλλον οταν βρισκομαστε ακομα σε τοσο πρωιμο σταδιο!
Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι απαραιτητο για να μιλησει ενα πουλι πρεπει να ξερει καλα τον ιδιοκτητη του παντως!Μπορει απλα να μιμειται αυτα που ακουει!Φυσικα μια καλη σχεση βοηθαει να γινει αυτο πιο γρηγορα κ να μαθει περισσοτερες λεξεις-φρασεις!
Ομως τα Lory φημιζονται για την ικανοτητα ομιλιας τους??

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστώ Βίκυ μου για την επισήμανση!
Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι  :eek:  
Γι' αυτό θεώρησα πρόοδο αυτά που ανέφερε! Όντως για ταϊσμένο στο χέρι είναι μικρή πρόοδος, συμφωνώ!

Άρα το πουλάκι έχει τρομάξει... Μπορεί οι κινήσεις σου να ήταν πιο απότομες από όσο έπρεπε. Όπως και να' χει, υπάρχει επιστροφή! Αλλά μην το πιάνεις με το ζόρι, γενικά μην το πιέζεις να κάθεται να το αγγίζεις κτλ, και ελπίζω να ηρεμήσει.

Πάντως για ταϊσμένο, είτε το τρόμαξες πολύ άθελά σου, είτε ισχύει αυτό που έχω διαβάσει και εδώ και αλλού ότι τα λόρι είναι ευαίσθητα και δύσκολα στην αρχή. Πολλώ μάλλον αν τρομάξουν κιόλας στο νέο σπίτι τους! Αν έχεις υπομονή, θα αποκτήσεις ένα καλό φιλαράκι. Είναι πολύ θετικό ότι είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, μην το αφήσεις τώρα που είναι αρχή ακόμη  ::

----------


## Panormitis

Γεαί σας παιδιά, έχω αρκετά καλά νέα, αρχίζω και βλέπω πολύ μεγάλη πρόοδο με τον Λορυ, αλλα έχω ένα πρόβλημα. όταν είμαι στο PC και έχω ανοικτό το κλουβί του (ίναι δίπλα στο pc) μερικές φορές όταν έχω το χέρι μου πάνω στο  θρανίο, βγένει έξω έρχετε χόνετε μεσα στιν παλάμι μου και αρχίζι να γλίφι και να δαγκόνει παντού, δαγκόνει πολύ δυνατά, καθετε εκει ποση όρα εγώ πεθαίνω στον πόνο και αυτός όταν βαρεθεί ή όταν βγάλω το χέρι μου φεύγει! αυτό τωρα είναι παιχνίδια ή θέλει να μου επιτεθεί και να μου κάνει κακο? πώς μπορώ να τον κάνω να σταματηση να δαγκώνει? (αυτή την στιγμή που σας γράφω αυτος είναι στο αριστερό χέρι στην παλάμη και γλίφει,δαγκόνει).

----------


## demis

μηπως οταν το εκανε αυτο για πρωτη φορα το χερι σου ειχε μια ευχαριστη γευση και σομη και το παρομιαζει με φαγητο? εμενα το εκανα αυτο το μπατζακι μου μια φορα που ειχα φαει καρπουζι και τα χερια μοτυ μυριζαν καρπουζι και απο τοτε το εκανε συνεχεια αλ΄λα δεν με πονουσε καθολου. δεν νομιζω να οκναει απο επιθετικοτητα, αν ηταν μεσα στο κλουβι και εσυ εβαζες το χερι σου η αν τον επιανες με το ζορι τοτε θα μπορουσε να ηταν επιθετικοτητα αλλα να βγει μονος του απο το κλουβι και να κατσει ποανω στο χερι σου μονος του δεν νομιζω να εχει τη θεληση να σε δαγκωσει χωρις να του κανεις κατι.

----------


## Panormitis

δεν θυμάμε να είχε γίνει κάτι τέτιο αλλα ίσως να έγινε χωρίς να το καταλάβω

----------


## demis

αυτο που λεω ειναι απλα μια περιπτωση που μπορω να σκεφτω. τα παιδια ισως ξρουν περισσοτερα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Δες τα παρακάτω που έχουν σχέση με τα δαγκώματα, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν!

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=3024 (γενικά)
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2534
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2532
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=431

Είναι πολύ χρήσιμα!

----------

